# First ride on a LOOK



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

I was able to take my first ride on my newly built LOOK KG281 today. The bike was built up with an Ultegra 10 group, Easton Circuit wheelset, FSA bars and stem, U.S.E. Alien seatpost, Selle Italia Flite titanium rail saddle, Continental GP3000 tires, Cateye Cordless 7, and a pair of LOOK A3.1 peddles that I already had. 

This was my first ride, not only on a LOOK, but on a carbon framed bike. All I can say is WOW!!!!! My other bike is an aluminum frame and I don't think I will ever take that bike out on the road again. It is now a trainer only bike. The LOOK is stiff in all of the right places. I am able to accelerate with no problem and hold a speed on the flats effortlessly. I rode my usual route and on some of the inclines (we don't have real hills in Dallas TX) that would slow me down usually, were a piece of cake today. This bike corners great and holds it's line very well. I automatically felt comfortable on the bike from the time I got on it even with my seat adjustment being a little bit too far back. My entire ride felt like I was riding on a cloud. The bike soaks up bumps in the road and is as smooth as silk. 

I didn't think I would feel a difference between Ultegra 10 and Ultegra 9 on my other bike. The Ultegra 10 is ALOT smoother!!! I could not believe how fast, smooth and quiet the shifting was. I am an extremely happy camper!!! I even went and bought some cold weather gear so I could ride my newly built LOOK. I am going to go buy some more gear tomorrow so I can keep riding even though it is 40 degrees. I LOVE THIS BIKE!!! I now see what all of the hype is all about.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great job on the build... Where in Dallas do you ride? We need more LOOKs in the metroplex......


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Great job on the build... Where in Dallas do you ride? We need more LOOKs in the metroplex......


Thanks Dave!

I said Dallas but I live in Frisco. I mostly ride in the Frisco/Plano area. I've done a few group rides with the Plano Bicycle Association and plan to do more rides with them this spring and summer.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Sweet build! What's the story on the Easton wheels? Didn't they buy a wheel company and re-badge the products? Can't remember which one.
Anyway, very nice build - enjoy!


----------



## Shan (Aug 27, 2004)

Velomax


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

peterpen said:


> Sweet build! What's the story on the Easton wheels? Didn't they buy a wheel company and re-badge the products? Can't remember which one.
> Anyway, very nice build - enjoy!


Thanks!!! The Eason wheels are the same as the Velomax wheels. I have Velomax Circuits on my other bike and they are identical. They are a great wheel for the price. I have a set of 2003 Ksyrium SSL's but have not tried them out on this bike yet...I will have to get a tool to change out the cassette or buy another Ultegra 10 cassette.

I just finished another ride on this bike and it seems like it gets better each time I take it out. I can not get over how smooth it is. All I did at work today was think about riding this bike so I left work at 1:00 to go for a ride. Do other LOOK riders feel this way about their bike or is it just me? My wife thinks I'm crazy. My other bike and other hobbies stay in the garage but this bike has a permenant place in my dining room.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

kevinmcdade said:


> I can not get over how smooth it is. All I did at work today was think about riding this bike so I left work at 1:00 to go for a ride. Do other LOOK riders feel this way about their bike or is it just me?


What LOOK owner does not feel this way?


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

New Bike Psyche! The feeling will end. Not!!!  

I am SOOOOO Jonesin' to get my 555 goin', still waiting on Cranks & Brakes  

Congrats on the new ride, glad to hear you're diggin' it!!!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Where did you get the USE seatpost?


----------



## kevinmcdade (Jan 26, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Where did you get the USE seatpost?



I got the U.S.E. seatpost at Colorado Cyclist.


----------

